# Repairing Kraut/Pickle Crocks



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I've done a search, but maybe I'm using the wrong terms... I know we've discussed cracked crocks (and crack pots? LOL!) before, but can't find the threads re: the possibility of repairs.

My largest crock has a crack. Nick was wondering if we could patch it with Porc-a-Fix or something similar. (Heck, I'm fine with going through the Eastwood catalog to see if the automotive sealers/paints would work.)

Does anyone here know how to repair crocks, or if it's even possible? The darned things are so spendy, I hate the thought of pitching my biggest one and having to replace it!

TIA!


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

Pony said:


> I've done a search, but maybe I'm using the wrong terms... I know we've discussed cracked crocks (and crack pots? LOL!) before, but can't find the threads re: the possibility of repairs.
> 
> My largest crock has a crack. Nick was wondering if we could patch it with Porc-a-Fix or something similar. (Heck, I'm fine with going through the Eastwood catalog to see if the automotive sealers/paints would work.)
> 
> ...


Is your crock Fired ceramic or just pored plaster?


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

If the crock is a pottery one, then it can't be fixed. You may be able to use some kind of sealant on the inside, but it would have to be food safe.

Bob


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Kinda funny. Ive seen LOTSa cracked croks as a kid. Most, wernt cracked clear through, and they just wrapped bailing wire around them TIGHT, and thats how I saw them. Ive seen a few that was completly cracked through, I dont know what they sealed them with, But again, they had them wrapped top and bottom with bailing wire TIGHT, AND in all cases, they were useing them. Have no idea what they put inside the cracks to seal them. If I had to guess, id bet it was plaster. Maybe they laid the crock on its side, seperated the 2 pieces and put the plaster on the crack of one and set the other on top and wired them simi tight then sat them up and wired them TIGHT. Ive seen one or 2 that had bits of rag in them and they were wired tight, It can be done.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

The cracks causing me concern are in the glaze lining of the ceramic crocks.

The crocks are fairly new, I'd say they were made within the past 20 years, maybe even newer, but I'd hate to have lead leach from the glaze into my pickles.

Any suggestions on food-safe sealers for the interior?


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

unioncreek said:


> If the crock is a pottery one, then it can't be fixed. You may be able to use some kind of sealant on the inside, but it would have to be food safe.
> 
> Bob


if it is a ceramic then you can take it to a ceramic shop that has a large kiln. They should be able to refire it with a patch.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

snowcap said:


> if it is a ceramic then you can take it to a ceramic shop that has a large kiln. They should be able to refire it with a patch.


I don't live in an area that has ceramic shops, but I do have a kiln in the garage - just not wired for it yet.

I'll look in the Yellow Pages. Maybe there's a place near St Joe or KC that can help.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.redwingcollectors.org/content/view/2365/117/ 

I wrapped with a bungee cord, let sit with water for a few hours, then use it for pickles and kraut....James


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey, thanks, James!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

maybe thats how they used the cracked ones I saw in my youth. Pony. I can dang near guarantee that St Joe wont have a thing that can help you. I lived up by there outside Wathena and Atchison Kans for 33yrs thereabouts. Worked at Chase candy company, Mead paper prod at 11the and Mitchell for 10yrs. Went up for a week every year up till the last 2.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

There is a thing called "food grade" epoxy, That's what I'd be looking for. I have a large crock that I make sauerkraut in and it has a crack in it, but doesn't go all the way through.. :shrug:


----------



## winemaker (Mar 25, 2010)

I've sealed mine with beeswax. Heat the area with a heat gun on low, then put beeswax slivers on it and heat it till they melt and seep into the cracks. Beeswax is food safe and acid resistant.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Duct Tape with a baling wire twisted tight around the outside at the top and bottom of the crack.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

snowcap said:


> if it is a ceramic then you can take it to a ceramic shop that has a large kiln. They should be able to refire it with a patch.


You can't refire it with a patch and have it work. I make pottery and once a pot is fired and has a crack you can't patch it and refire. You can probably find a product that will seal it up and make it usable though.

Bobg


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

You can go to Lowes and get a band clamp or two depending on how big. All you need then is a screwdriver. They are/are like radiator hose clamps.


----------

